# Got My Two New Fishies



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hey guys i got my two new fish Redcrown a little redcrown tail and Saphire beautiful blue splender they are so cute and tiny. Right now they are in there quarintine bowls at the moment cus I just got them and I'm cycling there tank. I will post pics of these new addition to the family soon.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

Good luck, hope they do awesome like Neon


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks here are the pics of Redcrown is the Redcollored Crowntail and Saphire the blue V-tail.



















Theyare tiny compared to what I'm used to seeing. Are they Babies.
Take a look and tell me.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

oh they're very pretty My new boy is the one in m avi


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks and aww know aren;t they specal little guys


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yep


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

They're very pretty!!  
But is that their bowl/tank to live in? How many gallons? It looks really small, even for a gallon.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Lebron don;t fret is a gallon for quarintine not to live. I'll be moving them shortly to their new home a 10 g with a divider making it a 5g for each. I know my stuff so far.


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm pretty sure it's a temp. tank


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

yeah it's qt bowls while their tank cycles


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yjanks Lilyandquigly some people jumnp too fast lol but is ok is good to have people care for my fish even if is just from a forum


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Oh, OK.  That's much better. Good luck! I just don't want fish to be in that size "tank" for a permanent home. ^^


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I'll take the pic of they soon to be new home once I get them in there in about a few more weeks.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yeah I get you Lebron


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

They are GORGEOUS boys! I just got some new ones, too....I ordered one from AquaBid, and one from eBay. The Aquabid Betta arrived today. He is a GORGEOUS baby tricolor rosetail halfmoon and very healthy. ( I think I am gonna call him "TieDye"....Ty for short) The eBay fish arrived yesterday, and when I opened the box, you could have knocked me over with a feather. The seller had TWO bags in the box, one marked "FREE". I ordered a MARVELOUS marbled blue and white dragon fantail (probably going to be named "Phineas"), and the "freebie" is a very young, incredibly finned turquoise colored rosetail halfmoon! (I'm thinking of caling him "Nemo") I already had 2 veiltails. One red one named "Angus", and a blue/Purple one named "Dazzle". Aren't Bettas just the best? They have the coolest personalities and love to "play" with their people. Angus loves to play "chase the finger" along the side of his tank, and when I play the same game with Dazzle, he follows my finger, but flares at it. It's so cool!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> They are GORGEOUS boys! I just got some new ones, too....I ordered one from AquaBid, and one from eBay. The Aquabid Betta arrived today. He is a GORGEOUS baby tricolor rosetail halfmoon and very healthy. ( I think I am gonna call him "TieDye"....Ty for short) The eBay fish arrived yesterday, and when I opened the box, you could have knocked me over with a feather. The seller had TWO bags in the box, one marked "FREE". I ordered a MARVELOUS marbled blue and white dragon fantail (probably going to be named "Phineas"), and the "freebie" is a very young, incredibly finned turquoise colored rosetail halfmoon! (I'm thinking of caling him "Nemo") I already had 2 veiltails. One red one named "Angus", and a blue/Purple one named "Dazzle". Aren't Bettas just the best? They have the coolest personalities and love to "play" with their people. Angus loves to play "chase the finger" along the side of his tank, and when I play the same game with Dazzle, he follows my finger, but flares at it. It's so cool!


 
YU got a "Freebie" omg..I need to see the pix..hurry..j/k I know yur exited..I am sooo happy for you..glad to hear they arrived safe..Whoohoo!!

Hello, Goldie, I love your lil guys, Your VT looks Green..ooh pretty..Just can't have one..they are too gorgeous..my betta fam is growing leaps..and ehh..yu know..up to 5;-)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Wow cool a free Betta awsome!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

not sure how to post pics.....i know i've done it before....help!


----------



## lillyandquigly (Nov 24, 2011)

that sounds pretty, did he give you the fish as a free cull? That's just awesome


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thank you Farmgirl


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

Since I can't get posting pics figured out, I've made an album in my CP. The blue marbled betta is "Phineas", my eBay win. He came with a freebie from the seller. The freebie is "Nemo"....the turquoise rosetail. They arrived on 8-22-12. Today, 8-23-12, "TieDye" (Ty) arrived. He is the multicolored rosetail. The red veiltail is "Angus"....purchased on 7-27-12, and the purple and blue veiltail is "Dazzle"...purchased 7-27-12. My little Betta Family!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok cool awesome!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

"Phineas"....my eBay find. I LOVE his marbling!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

This is Nemo.....my eBay freebie! As you can tell, I think I have photo posting figured out....LOL!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

And this is TieDye. He just arrived about 5 hours ago.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool cool ove the ir colors


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

This is Angus. Red Veiltail, and spunkiest personality ever!


----------



## Destinystar (May 26, 2012)

All very pretty fish !!!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

This one is Dazzle. Photo is blurry, sorry about that. Fish are hard to photograph! Dazzle is my happy, but slightly more reserved boy


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Aww Love them all!


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

I love yours, too! Isn't it great being a Betta parent?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes it is but is also worrisome.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

being a parent is worrisome....period! I check all my pets carefully each day. Fish, lots of cats, a dog, and 4 horses. A GREAT day is when everyone is doing well at the same time....lol I wouldn't trade it for ANYTHING


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Me eneither


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

More Pics of my guys!

Red Crown










Saphire


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

They're nice  
I think the VT might have some fin curling due either to poor water condition in the store or from being in very little water in the store. 
Are the edges black or red?? 
The red CT is a very nice color! 
@farmgirl, I love your newbies


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Thanks Laki I think in the store or when he was shipped because it was the new stock.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope nor blakc nor red edges i can see.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

Maybe while their tank is setting you could give them a cave or something to retreat into? They might be a little stressed out.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes they do have a cave I'll put one in sure thanks.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

They are gorgeous! What type of tanks are they going into after QT? A bit of IAL might help with the stress/possible fin issues. Being shipped, sold, and transported to new homes is stressful, I am sure! I felt sorry for mine when they arrived....having been in a bag, inside a dark box for 2-3 days during shipping. (And no telling HOW they were handled in transit!)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well I used AQ Salt for them. It has done wonders for my fish. The tank is a 10g divided tank that makes them be in a 5g each. I hate to say but I decided to go on the fish cyckle route and they are alredy in there new tank. It's what's easier for me. I know a lof of change for them at once I should have known a little better than to get the first stock but I could not help mysef. And I mean the will let me know what's wrong with them, the fish I mean. I've already got there personalities and stuff almost down. The pictures to my tank are in my profiel I'm tire of posting pics on here unless they are of the boys.


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

My tanks are virtually too small to cycle! LOL! I try to acclimate them slowly and carefully to a new environment, and they seem fine! Right now, I have 2 in their own 5 gallon tanks, 2 in their own 2.5 gallon tanks, and one in a 3.3 gallon tank. The ones in the 2.5 and 3.3 gallon tanks are just there temporarily. I have 2 new 5 gallon tanks to set up, and anotehr one on the way. NOW i need to find a PLACE for all of them! LOL


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

LOL I may get two 5 gallon or just another 10 gallon and devide dit up to get an extra Betta haha!


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

farmgirl598 said:


> My tanks are virtually too small to cycle! LOL! I try to acclimate them slowly and carefully to a new environment, and they seem fine! Right now, I have 2 in their own 5 gallon tanks, 2 in their own 2.5 gallon tanks, and one in a 3.3 gallon tank. The ones in the 2.5 and 3.3 gallon tanks are just there temporarily. I have 2 new 5 gallon tanks to set up, and anotehr one on the way. NOW i need to find a PLACE for all of them! LOL


It takes no time to grow a betta family..lol..that is the hardest part, but somehow we all manage..lol..:lol:I have the same, 2 5 gals, and one 3gal, and One more 3 gal on the way..;-)and not sure yet for my last girl, but prob another 3 she is stil growing her fins, and small..


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes lelei it is hard to stop there like Pokemon gotta catch them al Pokemon! LOlL i saw someone say that and it stuck in my head cus it's true! I know I want another 10 g or 5 g to get a divider or two 3g the point is I want another extra fish! Oh i have a question I might as well ask it here. my CT is breathing hard and has some sort of black thing in his gills. My neon used to have it but he's much better now.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Wow..Farmgirl..those fishy's are sooo beautiful, love the colors on the Marble one, and the HM is got the same type of "salamander" coloing as our Sammy has..I love your 'freebie" what a pretty guy


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

Goldie2nd said:


> Hey guys i got my two new fish Redcrown a little redcrown tail and Saphire beautiful blue splender they are so cute and tiny. Right now they are in there quarintine bowls at the moment cus I just got them and I'm cycling there tank. I will post pics of these new addition to the family soon.


 
I don't know if I mentioned this, but we have a Blue VT named Sapphire too!!;-) He is the one in the Middle pic in my Avi;-)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

aww great! I know it just a good name for blue Betta's


----------



## farmgirl598 (Jul 27, 2012)

Could it be ammonia burn? My first thought off the top of my head is to do a partial water change. When did they go into their new tanks? If it was today, sometimes mine do that for a few hours after being introduced to a new environment.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes they where introduced today. I hope he turns out ok I already did a partial water change twice.


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

I made the pokemon comment lol 
Sapphire is a nice name (and my birthstone). Should order some indian almond leaves off ebay (cattapapa leaves)


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ah then great! Me staying with three no more! I already had an accident and changed them backto their QT bowls going to buy three 3g tanks for them.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Well You must all know I decided to keepp my fishies in the QT because is for their best. That way I can heal their wounds and they will not have acces to each other any longer. 1g bowls = happy,healthy fish. Sorry guys but I have to think of the fishes health and well being is for the best guys. Please don;t hate me I was going to get 3g tanks for eahc but I just can't don;t have the moeny for more at the moment maybe later on.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok guys sorry for so mny thread decide to just keep this one and aks questions here and not eveyrwhere. I'm sorry for that.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

So keeping this thread alive so i won;t be all over the place. I will buy a 3 or sog tank for one of my fish and will put the other in the 10g divided tank. Probalby Red Crown will go in the 10g divided he seems to not care for other fish and Saphire and Neon alreayd had a tassle and I don;t want a repaet of that. Now to heal the guys sighs I feel so dejcted. But hoepful. If anything I am learnign a lot more even though I knew they needed a divider just did not place it well darn it. Grrrr.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Great News Saphire is making Bubles. and I buffeted the filter with a big plastick se through bag. It works for me cus I don't have a cutter It works trust me. I also moved Neon to the other side of the tank where the filter won;t suck on his fins. Don;t know how to fix that anyone know how? Please help if you can thank you. I'm not making any new threads all my questions regarding my fish will go in this thread.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Red Crown is still young, his fins still have Not gotten their full color, I just verified that he does have complete fins and tails and things but He is the youngest of the three of them. Saphire is already making bubbles in his qt. I just chaged their water and they are doing nicely as of right now. s is neon in his side of the divided 10g.  Figured out a way to make the divider more stable put each of the heaters on each side to make sure they stay put plus I anchored them better.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Saphire wants to fight his reflection now, to think e was all peaceful like now after his tassle with Neon man he need to be the one alone. Changed his water today in his QT he seems active, eating and healthy. Neon seems fine too and Red Crown has pop eye it seems but I shoudl cure him soon


----------



## Laki (Aug 24, 2011)

You can attach some clean pantyhose to the intake valve of the filter to keep it fro sucking everything into it. Attach with elastic bands, simple. Hide the disgraceful look with plants. The extra plants will also keep the fish from getting sucked to it. 
You could add more plants so Sapphire cannot see his reflection. There is a transition period in a divided tank where the fish (if they're not used to living in a divided tank) will flare at everything and go off the handle and try to attack everything. This is normal and he will calm down soon enough (I think my boys stopped patrolling their side of the divider after a week and a half or so.)With IAL, decorations and plants they get their own privacy and they also get something to explore and do 

Glad to hear everyone is settled ans doing good.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok will do that thank you soo much Laki and see just one thread. I will look for clean pantyhose and do that and put more plants in


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Here is a YouTube Video I found about Betta Fish and HowSadly they are kept and how instaed they should be kept.
http://youtu.be/MSSRMqmPbAA


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

another You Tube Video on how Fishes are really kept at Walmart! arg so disgusted and sick.
http://youtu.be/dLkRvLYaugQ


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

thats sad seeing all those betta cups stacked ontop of each other and all those dead fish in the aquariums at walmart..shame on them...jeez and how badly those bettas are kept in those cups..


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I know is horrible I have found more out there like this urg
also here is the link for people to set there bought dividers.
http://youtu.be/MpSZGGrn1cM


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

only if there was some way i could stop all of it.but im sure a lot of us think the samething.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yes
for now I will buy a new 2g tank for my Betta I figured I can actually keep itin my room 2g should be good right? Is for the extra Betta.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Next month though is when I'll make the purchase


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

yes a 2 gallon is good for a room..if i had my own room.id have like a 50-100 gallon.setting up an entire wall for fish..


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Cool thanks I just needed to make sure.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

no problem


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

So on my website I did a page on properly caring for bettas. Is only like basic basic care but i figured it would help some/ I hope when my friends see my site they get an idea of taking care for Bettas. Plus I have the links to his site and Tropical Fish Keeping in there.


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

its a start..the more we spread it the more people know


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I also posted links to these sites and a few others i know are accarte about Betta fish keeping


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Isn't that against the forum rules? It may lead them to illegal problems. D:


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I don;t think so you can post links to the site from your site. I asked. Besides only my close friends and family know about the site. But if anything I can take off the page of info.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Just took the page of info out  But I can still keep the links to this site and others. That's how you have Linking Members.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

SORRY. If you asked a moderator, I guess it's fine. I thought that would get this forum in trouble, whoops. Sorry if I'm stupid.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Is ok Lebron you;re not stupid don;t say that, you know more about Betta keeping than I do so don;t worry.  Still took the page for proper Betta Keeping out will just work better on it later on with exact info and things.


----------



## LebronTheBetta (Apr 23, 2012)

Aw, shucks. You're making me blush. -blush-  Good luck with the page!


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Ok Saphire's ton fin at the bottom forgot what that's called is getting some white in it? Is that good is at the line where it was bitten. Is that a good sign or bad. I just changed his water, i have been doing it regurlerly. Just clean water as I was tol dhere to do. Please someone help me. I;m new to fights. and it hapen on accident.


----------



## lelei (Apr 30, 2012)

If the water is clean, and warm, you may see some transparent type looking fins, that would be the fins growing back..but if it's white like not see thru, then It could be something else..but if you could post a pic..we could def tell that way.. Hey by the way glad you made a page for Proper betta care the more we all do this the more info gets out there..can you give me the link so I can see it..it;s on F/B right?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Nope is on my personal website but hey great idea will do a page on FB then haha that's even better.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

My New page for Proper Betta Care on FB
www.facebook.com/ProperBettaCare


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i never thought about there being legal issues.but it makes sense.some1 follows advice on here from another site and something goes wrong.basically the site would be held responsible i guess.something like that..

example would be how silicon u buy from a hardware store says not to use on aquariums.though u can.thats their way of getting out of any legal situations.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Hu good point and I also deleted the Facebook Page i am not reaally that knowlegeble for that but in my website I did add a miniture paragraph with Basic Betta Care basicly what i do know and what nformation I can accuretly give. I also did a disclaimer that they should do their own research and all that good stuff.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Oh and Yay I'm a Linking Member!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

how did you become a linking member?


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

UD on Saphire He is doing much better, his fin seems to be growing. Red Crown Popeye is much better also with conastant well dayly water changes. They both seem really happy. Neon is much better also since he's by hilmself in his 5g half of the 10g. Can't wait to be September 1st so I can get a 2g for my 3rd Betta either Red Crown or Saphire will go into the new 2g tank, the other will go to the other half of the divided tank. Will see.


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

Both fish look very beautiful  they are so cute!!!


----------



## fishchick6485 (Aug 17, 2012)

And also, it's good they feel better and look better!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

good news  im glad to hear it...september first will be here very very soon.


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

I know I'm so exited for it. Gonna go get the third lucky fish his 2g tank yay!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

i cant wait to get back to work and get me another tank so i can finally have all my fish in tanks that are cycled..i know how u feel


----------



## Goldie2nd (Apr 16, 2012)

Yep Yep Yep I am feeling preatty good!


----------



## prodrumernate (Jun 22, 2012)

its a great feeling  hehe


----------

